# New favorite ink..



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, this seemes to go against my taste, but I think I found a new favorite ink.  I gave Noodlers Kiowa Pecan a try the other day. This is supposed to be a "near bullet-proof" ink, kind of a darker brown with a slight red tint. I have had bad luck with the "Bullet-proof" line due to nib creep, which I can't stand.  Now I work mostly outside and in "light rain" it can be a pain when my ink washes out. (Heavy rain gets a ball-pointless pen. [xx(])

Well, I do like the color, maybe a bit more than my beloved Visconti. The real test was to take a paper I had wrote on and toss it in the sink for a couple hours. The color changed a bit, but it did not bleed nor disapear!  I now have a full bottle on my desk.


----------



## Malainse (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank You for the review...  I was going to place an order @ Pear tree this week and will give some a try...


----------



## Ligget (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Lee, great ink for the Snorkle pen then! lol [)]


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 4, 2008)

Malainse, I still suggest you try a sample of the ink first to see how you like it. The color is nice in my opinion, but maybe not for the next person.


----------



## Malainse (Jan 4, 2008)

That was my plan as I had a customer (friend) that wanted to try another color...


----------



## Scott (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi Lee!

Speaking of favorite ink, I grudgingly admit to have become very fond of a new ink (for me) that I had no intention of liking very much when I got it.  I was getting one of the Namiki Vanishing Points in the LE Orange, and wanted an orange ink to go with it.  I ordered Noodlers Apache Sunset, and for the heck of it I also ordered in a bottle of Noodlers Habanero.  I used the Apache Sunset, and loved it, and felt it matched the pen nicely, and told everyone so.  Later I got to where I needed to refill the orange pen, so for the heck of it I loaded it up with the Habanero.

Man, this is a great ink!  It is a dark orange with a nice red componant to it.  I had always shunned red inks as not being suitable for just out-and-out writing, but this ink can write!  I use it most every day in marking up forms at work.  It shows up well, but is bold enough to stand on it's own, not just as a marking ink!

If you've been wanting something kind of wild, try some Habanero!  It might just be to your taste!

Scott.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 9, 2008)

That is the beauty of my job, for the most part, color is a non-issue.  I take a ton of notes and then mail 12+ envelopes a day. I practice my handwriting on the envelopes. 

One day I was dropping off my "mail stack" at the main office and one of the "mail people" was collecting the mail. She saw the stack of envelopes and said "Oh, you are the one with the nice handwriting who uses all the pretty colors!"  I just had to smile!  I work for a company that employs over three thousand people and she remembered my letters when she saw them. 

My mainstay is in the brown range, but I use some speia, greens, and burgandys normaly.  Today, I have a maroon fleck Churchill with Visconti Burgandy in use.  I will have to give that one a shot, I have a nice orange cocobolo it might go nicely with.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> 
> .... and wanted an orange ink to go with it....


Scott, Speaking of trying something wild.... I ran across a nice orange shade of ink recently called Tangerine Dream, made by Private Reserve.  If I had a small bottle with me, I'd send you a sample, it's a really nice shade and like the inks you tried, it really stands out.


----------



## Scott (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi George!

Tangerine Dream is on my list of inks to try!

When people ask me how I justify having so many different inks, I just smile and say, "How could I justify NOT having them?"

Scott.


----------



## winpooh498 (Jan 11, 2008)

Ok this might be a stupid question, but I have to ask.
Do you really match ink to color of pen?? Does it make the pen write better? 

I just made my own first personal FP. Jr. Statesman with PMC Crocus. I LOVE IT!! Maybe I need some pretty ink to go with it.


----------



## kirkfranks (Jan 11, 2008)

Dawn,
I think there would be some here who may match their inks to the clothes the are wearing that day.  Could be wrong though...  
I have been known to pick my shirt to match my pen, but that was a ballpoint so it was the outside of the pen not the ink


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 11, 2008)

Dawn, the answer is yes... It's kind of a sickness, you have a pen that is expressive and the ink just needs to match the personality of the pen.  

My suggestion is to go to www.pendemonium.com so you can see what some of the ink looks like.  You can also go to www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/ then drop by "Inky Reviews" and see some live scans of the ink colors.

The swing over to out friend James at http://shop.peartreepens.com/product.sc?categoryId=5&productId=77 and look up your favorite inks that you think you may like and use his sample program to order up to four samples (enough to fill a pen once) for just $4.00 shipped

What is worse is finding an ink you like and then decide that you have to make a fountain pen to match the new ink!


----------



## winpooh498 (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh boy! Do we need to set up an IA (inks anonymous) group??? [] Hi my name is Dawn and I love colored ink.....[:0][B)]  I could see myself getting way to addicted to this stuff. I don't care about fashion (all the girly stuff), but pens on the other hand....... enough said [:I].


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 11, 2008)

Dawn, I have one Jr. Statesman inked in the Kiowa that is a leigoniere blank on 22k gold.  Then a cocobolo Jr. Statesman inked with Visconti Brown. I have a cranberry Churchill inked with Visconti brugandy. I have a Gentleman pen with the EPR "mother earth" inked in Diamine Umber (green) Then there is the El-Grande streamline snakewood with Diamine Sepia, a Rhoidum Americana with Noodlers Zhivago. Then there is a El-Grande streamline made with oak crib dam wood inked with Lexington gray. and last but not least, an el-toro smoke gray acrylic with some Pelikan black. 

IMHO, each pen fit's the ink inside very well!


----------



## winpooh498 (Jan 11, 2008)

Lee,
That is a very nice collection! Someday mine will grow bigger, right now to many things on the list.


----------



## doddman70 (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by winpooh498_
> 
> Oh boy! Do we need to set up an IA (inks anonymous) group??? [] Hi my name is Dawn and I love colored ink.....[:0][B)]  I could see myself getting way to addicted to this stuff. I don't care about fashion (all the girly stuff), but pens on the other hand....... enough said [:I].



Lee i think you just cost me alot of money!!!!![:0][)]


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 12, 2008)

No, not really!  The sample program is great, four colors for $4.00 once a month. Well... unless you buy a bottle, then you can get another four samples that month, well.. unless you buy another bottle!

Uh, Shane... Sorry!

Dawn, thanks!  There are a couple in there that need to be swapped out for better pens, but those are all fountain pens.  Although lately I have been eyeballing some real ones.  Might need to start adding a comercial one here and there!

And in case you were wondering, the Legoinere blank 22k Jr.Statesman is my primary pen, the black-ti Cocobolo one is #2 and #3 is the Churchill.


----------

